# Black and Whites of my CSX GP39



## Eric97123 (Dec 13, 2009)

Ok I could not get the photos added.. so hear are the links

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_szQsWS3uVuc/S28O7BE6DpI/AAAAAAAAADg/gxTUy0wBwIE/s1600-h/bw+train+4.jpg

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_szQsWS3uVuc/S28O5ke01vI/AAAAAAAAADI/usJ7dN7z4S0/s1600-h/bw+train2.jpg
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_szQsWS3uVuc/S28O6L30BNI/AAAAAAAAADQ/KyopKLEnSUM/s1600-h/bw+train1.jpg


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Your pictures are great! Also, check out the how-to on posting pictures here on the forum


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Nice work Eric. Welcome to the forum


----------



## Eric97123 (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks and I fixed my post!


----------

